# How to: MK2 TT Coupe Phone Holder Replacement



## xpanel (Jun 16, 2013)

I got tired of this ugly useless thing behind our chairs and i decided to do something about it. I went to AUDI and picked up 2 items, the plastic tray and the rubber liner -

Here are the part numbers:
*• 8J88634164PK
• 8J0863274B6PS

Note* - for Roadster owners, follow the link *here*. Be aware the parts required for a Roadster are different than for a Coupe.

And the build goes a bit something like this. Here is the item I'm talking about. The items on my chair are the part numbers listed above.









With a flat head screw driver ( although a plastic pry bar would be better as it's less likely to scratch the plastic), I popped up the phone holder. It is held down by 4 clips shown in the next picture.









There are 2 wires connected to the phone holder, one in the center and one in the back. They just pop out easily.









Clean all of the dirt before proceeding to the next step. I used alcohol pads.









Next, place the plastic part into the holder. MAKE SURE YOU PLACE IT THE CORRECT WAY! Mimic the way the phone holder was sitting because the clips are at an angle.
Then place the rubber mat over the plastic part. There are holes in the plastic part and the rubber piece has inserts that fit into the plastic. The rubber is a snug fit in the area and it will be hard for it to fall out in any way.


----------



## smithgor (Sep 3, 2010)

That I like.

I've been thinking since I got the car that there must be a better use of that space.

Is there any reason this wont work in the roadster? Space is even more of a premium in these.


----------



## Lrihk (Jan 13, 2014)

Strange, I had his as standard in my TT, but the 12V is missing though..


----------



## lilwashu (Jan 18, 2014)

The parts for the roadster will be different as they are curved. I removed the phone holder bit, covered up the hole it left and used some non slip waffle stuff I had lying around:



I plan to get hold of some nappa leather and wrap it in that but it looks pretty good at the moment I think.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Also had this tray in my last TT, no cradle, not that I use the cradle as it's for a phone I don't own :-(

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## Jasons (Oct 14, 2013)

Sweet, care to share cost of the parts?

Cheers,

J


----------



## Mrcoolguy (Dec 10, 2013)

Why not fit an armrest? See my advert in misc sales!

NOW SOLD ADVERT REMOVED


----------



## xpanel (Jun 16, 2013)

Parts bought in America. USD prices are $38.00 each.

Around 45 pounds for both pieces.

I don't need an armrest, but space for stuff is always welcome.


----------



## Jasons (Oct 14, 2013)

Cheers buddy,

Will check my local dealer, also out in Vegas later in My so will check it out also.

Thanks for sharing.

J


----------



## LLL (Jul 2, 2014)

I don't have a 12v supply behind my cup holders like in the pictures above. I don't suppose I could use any of the wires in the loom that I would be disconnecting from the phone cradle to get a supply to wire in an ipod/iPhone charger? (or more simply wire in a 12v socket that would take a usb cigarette adapter that could be hidden under the trim?)


----------



## lilwashu (Jan 18, 2014)

There is almost certainly a switched 12V in the loom left when removing the phone prep. A multimeter should identify it - I intend to do something with it myself but haven't got around to it yet.


----------



## LLL (Jul 2, 2014)

When I get round to it hopefully I'll find a switched 12v in the loom then cut the end off one of these and wire it in. Insert a double usb adapter and bingo - nice neat solution to your phone charging needs.

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/360768261920?nav=SEARCH

Not being particularly knowledgeable on car electrics however, assuming I can find a switched 12v wire, how would I identify a ground wire?


----------



## MaXius (May 15, 2009)

The whole chassis should be negative earthed, so a ring lug under the bolt there should work.


----------



## Mrjonty (Jul 7, 2014)

Looks good!


----------



## LLL (Jul 2, 2014)

Finally got round to looking for a switched 12v in the phone cradle wiring loom. There are 2 wires that have permanent 12v supplies regardless of ignition position / no key / car locked / engine running. The voltages range from 11.5v (ignition on) to 13.6v (engine running) on the blue wire and 11.3v (ignition on) to 13.4v (engine running) on the orange wire.

Is there any reason why I couldn't tap into either of the 2 wires to wire in a car cigarette lighter extension to allow usb charging?


----------



## DavidUKTTS (Jul 8, 2014)

Why not fit our Group Buy armrest into the same space?

Here: viewtopic.php?f=4&t=703729

:wink:


----------



## xpanel (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm not a wiring expert, but i believe what you could do is just splice the wires that go to the rear lighter and install a secondary lighter and plug in a USB charger to it, super glue them together, and cut out a small hole for the USB charger, superglue / hot glue everything or build a little bracket for it so that it doesnt pop out.


----------



## xpanel (Jun 16, 2013)

check out my other thread which shows something similar but with an AUX cable

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=622993&p=4158729#p4158729


----------



## ash1970 (May 26, 2014)

This is all well and good but does anyone know where I can buy these two parts online? I'm overseas so calling audi isn't practical and I attempted to order the parts from the USA only to be told the shop only accepts wire transfer and I'm not going to do that!!


----------



## Jasons (Oct 14, 2013)

ash1970 said:


> This is all well and good but does anyone know where I can buy these two parts online? I'm overseas so calling audi isn't practical and I attempted to order the parts from the USA only to be told the shop only accepts wire transfer and I'm not going to do that!!


whereabouts are you?

J


----------



## ash1970 (May 26, 2014)

Kingdom of Saudi Arabia


----------



## -VK- (Aug 2, 2014)

Has anyone been able to order these parts in the UK? Would like to do this, the phone holder is so ugly


----------



## akbarhash (Oct 22, 2013)

ash1970 said:


> Kingdom of Saudi Arabia


I am closeby too. Just go to the Audi Showroom and quote the parts. Mostly the parts won't be available but they will order it for you and in around two weeks you can collect it.
It should be around 100 SAR.


----------



## California3.2Quattro (Nov 27, 2014)

A newbie here. Just wanted to thank the OP for the info. I did this to my 2008 TT and like the look much better.


----------



## Dizzyman (Mar 1, 2014)

California3.2Quattro said:


> A newbie here. Just wanted to thank the OP for the info. I did this to my 2008 TT and like the look much better.


+1 
Cost. Just over a tenner for the two parts from audi and looks so much better than useless cradle


----------



## suicidalguitar (Feb 7, 2015)

LLL said:


> Finally got round to looking for a switched 12v in the phone cradle wiring loom. There are 2 wires that have permanent 12v supplies regardless of ignition position / no key / car locked / engine running. The voltages range from 11.5v (ignition on) to 13.6v (engine running) on the blue wire and 11.3v (ignition on) to 13.4v (engine running) on the orange wire.
> 
> Is there any reason why I couldn't tap into either of the 2 wires to wire in a car cigarette lighter extension to allow usb charging?


Any luck with this LLL?

Got the same idea and found your post as I was looking for some answers...


----------



## LLL (Jul 2, 2014)

suicidalguitar said:


> LLL said:
> 
> 
> > Finally got round to looking for a switched 12v in the phone cradle wiring loom. There are 2 wires that have permanent 12v supplies regardless of ignition position / no key / car locked / engine running. The voltages range from 11.5v (ignition on) to 13.6v (engine running) on the blue wire and 11.3v (ignition on) to 13.4v (engine running) on the orange wire.
> ...


In the end I just leather wrapped the plastic insert and use it as a coin tray. Decided to go for the nexus 7 dash install with sony head unit and usb port in the glove box so if I need to charge anything I just plug it in there.

When I looked at the wiring loom I could only find permanent live so didn't want to splice into it and then plug something in and forget about it and run the risk of a flat battery - not sure if this is likely but was looking to change the head unit anyway so the nexus 7 install seemed like the way to go.


----------



## suicidalguitar (Feb 7, 2015)

LLL said:


> In the end I just leather wrapped the plastic insert and use it as a coin tray. Decided to go for the nexus 7 dash install with sony head unit and usb port in the glove box so if I need to charge anything I just plug it in there.
> 
> When I looked at the wiring loom I could only find permanent live so didn't want to splice into it and then plug something in and forget about it and run the risk of a flat battery - not sure if this is likely but was looking to change the head unit anyway so the nexus 7 install seemed like the way to go.


Thanks LLL.

I'm in the process of buying the parts for the nexus install, but I guess I'll try to do it anyway. Is a nice place to put my phone to charge and that's something I'm never going to leave forgotten in the car.


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

I got a quote from Audi Pacific in California and they want $50 per part! Next cheapest price I can find is ECS, anyone know of any cheaper places to get these?


----------



## kurai.kaze (Mar 1, 2015)

Blaylock1988 said:


> I got a quote from Audi Pacific in California and they want $50 per part! Next cheapest price I can find is ECS, anyone know of any cheaper places to get these?


I just ordered these from my local Audi dealer in the UK for £5.89 each.
https://www.audi.co.uk/content/audi...dge-garage/walton.html?lat=51.3733&lng=-0.414

Even with shipping to the US it's got to work out cheaper than ~$100


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

I just ordered the parts. I just got them through ECS along with a nuespeed dogbone insert.

My 12V power outlet cover flap is missing, anyone know if I can buy that separately?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Would this fit it mate ? 
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.vi ... 1192077743

If not, how about just putting a blank in
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.vi ... 1610688743

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

That first link you gave looks like I can use the flap off it. Seems expensive for my purposes though, but thank you. I'll keep my eye on that.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

I haven't got the socket there but if I did I'd change it for this one mate, a lot better on the eye and you wouldn't break it again 
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.vi ... 1146095636

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## loz7oz (Nov 26, 2013)

xpanel said:


> I got tired of this ugly useless thing behind our chairs and i decided to do something about it. I went to AUDI and picked up 2 items.
> Here are the part numbers:
> 8J88634164PK and
> 8J0863274B6PS
> ...


This is just what I needed, parts be delivered tomorrow. The armrest isn't for me but like you said its always handy to have places to put things


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

"My 12V power outlet cover flap is missing, anyone know if I can buy that separately?"

I was in a breakers on Friday looking at various VAG cars and saw 3 or 4 of the 12v outlet sockets. I guess that the whole unit would have only been £3 or £4. Better to replace the whole unit rather than trying to replace just the lid.


----------



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

Hello all,

I've just changed the archaic phone unit in my roadster to the handy storage tray pictured above.

Not sure if there's a thread already, so apologise in advance, but the part numbers for the roadster are:

8J0863274D6PS
8J78634164PK

Approx £16 from Audi & a simple swap over, as highlighted previously.


----------



## VickyLou27 (Apr 8, 2014)

Dreams1966 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I've just changed the archaic phone unit in my roadster to the handy storage tray pictured above.
> 
> ...


Hi!

Sorry I know your post is from last year - I just wondered where you got these parts from online? I can't seem to find them anywhere!

Thanks

Vic


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Dealer mate

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## BlipTT (Mar 8, 2016)

I got these parts a few weeks ago and fitted last weekend, they make a huge difference. Plug in the AUX cable to the mobile phone and rest it in the new tray. All good. (Cost €17 total from Audi dealer)


----------



## blackcatz (Feb 16, 2017)

Thanks, this was just the solution I needed.

All done in 20mins and looks so much better.


----------



## F3rnando (Jun 2, 2016)

BlipTT said:


> I got these parts a few weeks ago and fitted last weekend, they make a huge difference. Plug in the AUX cable to the mobile phone and rest it in the new tray. All good. (Cost €17 total from Audi dealer)





blackcatz said:


> Thanks, this was just the solution I needed.
> 
> All done in 20mins and looks so much better.


Hello,

Will they fit on the 2007 roadster anybody knows?

Thanks


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Yes mate ALL MK2 TT's are the same

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## F3rnando (Jun 2, 2016)

ReTTro fit said:


> Yes mate ALL MK2 TT's are the same


Thanks! [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

ReTTro fit said:


> Yes mate ALL MK2 TT's are the same
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's not the same in a Roadster.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Roller Skate said:


> ReTTro fit said:
> 
> 
> > Yes mate ALL MK2 TT's are the same
> ...


Good call 
My bad, didn't read the roadster bit lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## F3rnando (Jun 2, 2016)

http://www.oemepc.com/audi/part_sin...hg_ug/863/subcategory/863060/part_id/0/lang/e

Part 25 and 27 right? But there different part numbers.... [smiley=bomb.gif] im confused..lol


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

F3rnando said:


> http://www.oemepc.com/audi/part_sin...hg_ug/863/subcategory/863060/part_id/0/lang/e
> 
> Part 25 and 27 right? But there different part numbers.... [smiley=bomb.gif] im confused..lol


Yeah, these won't fit the Roadster.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

F3rnando said:


> http://www.oemepc.com/audi/part_sin...hg_ug/863/subcategory/863060/part_id/0/lang/e
> 
> Part 25 and 27 right? But there different part numbers.... [smiley=bomb.gif] im confused..lol


Looks like you want

Part 25 - 8J0863274D 6PS
Part 27 - 8J7863416 4PK

There's lots of repetition but there aren't really many different numbers there


----------



## GaryG (Aug 21, 2016)

LLL said:


> Finally got round to looking for a switched 12v in the phone cradle wiring loom. There are 2 wires that have permanent 12v supplies regardless of ignition position / no key / car locked / engine running. The voltages range from 11.5v (ignition on) to 13.6v (engine running) on the blue wire and 11.3v (ignition on) to 13.4v (engine running) on the orange wire.
> 
> Is there any reason why I couldn't tap into either of the 2 wires to wire in a car cigarette lighter extension to allow usb charging?


As long as you only use the outlet for phone charging - I suspect that using it as a cigarette lighter would overload the wires.


----------



## Rene Pogel (Aug 27, 2015)

Here's someone on Ebay selling the plastic tray: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-TT-Cente ... SwXYtYvdhn

RP


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Rene Pogel said:


> Here's someone on Ebay selling the plastic tray: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-TT-Cente ... SwXYtYvdhn
> 
> RP


It's about £7 in Audi so go direct


----------



## Aquanaut (Jun 11, 2017)

MK 2 TTS Roadster on a 13 plate.

Have just been replacing the old phone cradle panel with a plain cover and insert.

I have mounted a new USB socket in the back and have utilised the power supply from the old supply to the phone cradle.

For some reason I cant work out, after approx 20 seconds the power supply on the loom goes off. This happens with the engine running and also by simply switching the power on.

Anyone who is simply considering changing the old contact panel, I bought the new items direct from Audi and cost £14.99 + VAT. Part numbers below, these parts are different to those on a coupe.

Cover - A8J0 863 274 D6 PS

Insert - A7J7 863 416 4P K

Any help greatly appreciated

Frustrated......... :?


----------



## xpanel (Jun 16, 2013)

SORRY! due to Photobucket stupidities, the images are not showing up, I will take some time to move everything to another website and reconnect the pictures.


----------



## ornithology (Dec 13, 2012)

xpanel said:


> SORRY! due to Photobucket stupidities, the images are not showing up, I will take some time to move everything to another website and reconnect the pictures.


Thank you!!


----------



## xpanel (Jun 16, 2013)

All of the photos have been moved to Imgur and are working again. I will be replacing the other DIY threads as well.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

If you want to replace the phone kit in a Roadster, follow this link - 
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1932081


----------



## Scottishpinz (Jan 31, 2016)

I just removed the sticking out bit for phone and carpeted over the insert while I was making my boot bigger


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Good lord, what do you have back there - a Trunk Monkey? :lol:


----------



## Scottishpinz (Jan 31, 2016)

Yep something like that... I'm a First Aid trainer so carry several manikins around to courses.


----------



## xpanel (Jun 16, 2013)

Scottishpinz said:


> Yep something like that... I'm a First Aid trainer so carry several manikins around to courses.


oh my god, i would carry one of them in the front in a white t-shirt. NO SEATBELT. hope to get pulled over. muahahah


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

In San Francisco, crossing the GG Bridge is free if you're in the car pool lane. Some bright spark thought he'd prop up a maniquin in the passengers seat to avoid paying. Then one day a CHiP noticed the maniquin and pulled the guy over.

The cop was about to write him a ticket for $250 for a single violation when the guy mouthed off and bragged that he'd been doing it for a month.

In court, the judge fined him $250 x 30 days. Classic!


----------



## Wooders (Aug 7, 2020)

Today I removed the old iPhone dock from between the seats. Lifts out vertically and was a little stiff.
2 screws and 2plugs to disconnect and your left with a plastic tray with holes in. A bit of stiff card from a beer can box stuck on with spray adhesive from shed and then the same spray and some black fabric and looks great and was free. Really easy to do.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Wooders said:


> A bit of stiff card from a beer can box stuck on with spray adhesive from shed...


And which part of Alabama did you say you were from?  Really looking forward to your induction kit DIY! :lol:


----------

